# Has anyone converted Bachmann side dump cars to link and pin couplers?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about converting my Bachmann side dump cars to link and pin couplers.

I'll probably use the Ozark underframe mount link and pins. 

Just looking for any tips from those that might have converted these to link and pin.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

i used lgb link and pin .... they fit like they belonged and looked great


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

It is not the inexpensive way, but... The LGB L&P [like they use on the logging disconnects] attach directly in place of the knuckles.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of a cast brass coupler that I made for a different application, and a friend worked out that they could be fitted to the side dumps. Some of the cars require a small amount of material to be filed off the bracket, they are not all the same and I believe the newer version with the metal frames are the ones that need filing. The second picture shows the material that was removed. After Diamondhead I do not have most of my couplers in stock. Contact me off forum for more info.
Larry


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

I simply used OZARK parts I think. 

 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great advice as always. 

Never knew LGB had a link & pin.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

LGB made Link & Pins for their 1 : 20 scale logging trucks 

 

As far as I know, they are no longer made. 

Have Fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz, great looking grunge on that car frame and trucks! 

Larry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

San Juan 

LGB part 64777, American Link and Pin Coupling [3 pairs per package]. 

I bought my last batch from Star Hobby in Annapolis MD. Not close to you, but they will mail them I am sure.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the ozark flush mount coupler. I cut that mount tab off the side dump frame, I glue on the coupler then drill a small hole on either side and run small screws in to hold them securly. These take a little work, but are very inexpensive. 

Terry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

When I added l&ps to the plastic side dumps I also used the Ozark flush mounts 
Just cut off the tab and drill a hole for the mounting pin. But the die cast versions I had too use the long tongue couplers. I had too drill a new hole in the Ozarks tongue to line up with the standard mounting screw. The flush version looked far better.


----------

